# Xenadrine vs. Hydroxycut



## jim (Mar 1, 2002)

I have been taking Xenadrine for 2 months and have had good results.  I just recently began to substitute it with Hydroxycut to avoid my body adapting to Xenadrine.  However, i noticed that Hydroxycut does not suppress my appitite as well as Xenadrine.  has anyone else had this experience?  I would also be interested in knowing what others think of the two products.


----------



## kuso (Mar 1, 2002)

I have read somewhere that the "wonderful"  ingrediate hydroxine, has recently been proven to have zero effect on humans....only mice!!!! Don`t know if it`s true or not, just some food for thought.


----------



## elvn (Mar 2, 2002)

I have researched this question and most people like Xenadrine b/c Hydroxycut just isn't feasible.  I think if you're a male, the largest does is 4 caps/4times a day.  
I choke on just one of those pills, imagine 16?? And they are expensive. Everything from muscletech is pricey.
I wonder how your body would know the difference b/t Xenadrine and Hydrox?? They are both the same chemical so really, why switch brands?? 
Just my opinion.  Take what works and is cost effective and stick with it.


----------



## jim (Mar 2, 2002)

yea, this does not surprise me.  i did the switch because i heard that this is a good strategy so your body will not adapt to the supplement and then loose its effectiveness.  Hydroxycut and xenadrine have the same primary ingredients, however, Hydorxycut has a few that xenadrine does not.


----------

